# sweeeeeet!!!!!



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

> This business is all about personality and relationships.


That post - good description of any contracting business. Really like the Being "memorable" aspect. 

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> I couldn't imagine a plumber using shark bites considering how expensive they are.


I realized that when I tallied up the receipts. I was committed and just bit the bullet.

Yep, a plumber would go broke using those.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> I realized that when I tallied up the receipts. I was committed and just bit the bullet.
> 
> Yep, a plumber would go broke using those.


Customers pay for fittings.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Customers pay for fittings.


Yes they do, but the residual profit would be more if you save money on materials, or the bill will be higher potentially lowering customer satisfaction.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Yes they do, but the residual profit would be more if you save money on materials, or the bill will be higher potentially lowering customer satisfaction.


Not true. Being faster opens up opportunities for more jobs. More predictability. Tighter scheduling with less down time in between jobs.

If the going rate is $500 for say a softener, that could give a plumber an extra 2 hours............ 2 hours for me is an extra service call which translates in to over $300. 

Furthermore, my cost on Sharkbite fittings is 1/2 of what Home Depot charges. 

So say 2 fittings at say $5 each vs $1 each. One style eliminates water issues which saves time. 

$8 => buys you 2 hours.

$300 once per day X 5 is $1,500 a week or about $6,000 per month........just by switching fittings. 

I can verify these savings are real, in fact conservative. I don't use shark bites, I use Pro Press.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> Not true. Being faster opens up opportunities for more jobs. More predictability. Tighter scheduling with less down time in between jobs.
> 
> If the going rate is $500 for say a softener, that could give a plumber an extra 2 hours............ 2 hours for me is an extra service call which translates in to over $300.
> 
> ...


That's bogus, there is no way sharkbites will save you 2 hours over crimping some rings on pex.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Based upon your earlier logic a customer pays for your time as well as the fittings so what does it matter if it takes longer. :whistling


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> That's bogus, there is no way sharkbites will save you 2 hours over crimping some rings on pex.


I never said shark bite vs crimp rings. 

Regardless. I see the math daily. It's real.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Based upon your earlier logic a customer pays for your time as well as the fittings so what does it matter if it takes longer. :whistling


You can't figure that out? I thought you owned a business?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Oconomowoc said:


> I never said shark bite vs crimp rings.
> 
> Regardless. I see the math daily. It's real.


Do you charge a flat rate to install a softener?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Do you charge a flat rate to install a softener?


Sometimes. I'm just starting first call of the day so illy chat later


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

And now this.....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

So are Sharkbites a viable permanent solution? I've read both sides around here on this. Not for in-wall, but OK for exposed areas, or are they good for all uses?


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> So are Sharkbites a viable permanent solution? I've read both sides around here on this. Not for in-wall, but OK for exposed areas, or are they good for all uses?


No, they most certainly are not permanent.

I would recommend avoiding them if you could help it.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

That's what I thought. They will get changed out as soon as I save up enough beer for my plumber. :laughing:


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

VinylHanger said:


> That's what I thought. They will get changed out as soon as I save up enough beer for my plumber. :laughing:


Or....

If it drips in a few years swap out another shark bite for $5


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Oconomowoc said:


> And now this.....


 Ya Charlie that looks good no one will see . You must have the stupidest contractors / handyman in town .


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

When you say "sharkbite" you ARE talking about the slip on ones correct? Because sharkbite is a BRAND that sells various styles. I use the crimpers myself, just wish the pliers didn't open sooo danged wide.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

Driftweed said:


> When you say "sharkbite" you ARE talking about the slip on ones correct? Because sharkbite is a BRAND that sells various styles. I use the crimpers myself, just wish the pliers didn't open sooo danged wide.


Are you asking me? I have all types of systems.

Shark bite has kind of become a slang term for push fit fittings.


----------



## Oconomowoc (Oct 13, 2011)

This is a push fit 3/4 female adaptor AKA "shark bite"


----------

